#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Reparo de antenas ubiquiti

## emerton

Alguem aq pode me ajuda a fazer reparos nas antenas ubiquiti (Nanostation "loco, 5, m5, bullets e etc...") agradeço desde já obg.

Enviado via Moto G 2014 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Você quer fazer os reparos ou quer mandar pra alguém reparar?

Se quiser fazer os reparos, é só ter estação de ar-quente, com pasta de solda, tirar o chipset com defeito (Depende do diagnóstico, cada problema terá efeitos diferentes, cada modelo de aparelho tem componentes diferentes), limpar direitinho com álcool isopropílico, colocar o chipset novo, ressoldar com a estação.

O resumo é simples, mas a prática exige que você já tenha usado estação de solda pra outras coisas, começar a mexer com isso só pra reparar CPE não acho que vale a pena.

Se quer indicações de pra quem enviar pra reparo, não posso ajudar. Se tiver experiência com eletrônica e quiser reparar, aí sim.

----------


## emerton

OK tenho sim experiência em eletronica

Enviado via Moto G 2014 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## rubem

Então vamos lá.

Internamente a CPE mais detalhada terá:

- O chipset de ethernet, um AR8237 digamos. Em caso de perda de lan, troca ele. Geralmente ele aquece bastante (Põe o dedo pra ver) e nem dá ping, ou conecta só colocar a interface em 10M (Mas o ping não fica regular, perde uns).

- Depois dele vem o chipset principal, com CPU e tudo, digamos um AR7240. Nesse chipset vai ligado a RAM que raramente queima, a ROM que raramente queima. Em caso de raio, se tiver chipset de ethernet na frente ele raramente queima.

- Depois dele tem o chipset de RF, ele se comunica com o chipset principal via barramento PCIE. É um chipset tipo um AR9280 da vida. Em caso de indução pela antena, ele as vezes queima. Se acessa via ethernet o setup, mas a parte de wifi trava ou nada dela funciona, a culpa é dele.

- O chipset de RF geralmente tem potência baixa, então a maioria das CPE's (Mas não os roteadores de mesa) tem amplificadores, um por antena (Ou por polarização). Digamos um SIGE5004. Se a CPE escaneia sinal normalmente, mas como AP ela tem potência bem baixa, ele queimou. Os amplificadores são de 30 a 35dBm mas geralmente com ele queimado o sinal cai só uns 15-25dBm, a maior diferença é que além de sinal baixo, vai ter ping ruim e pacotes perdidos via wifi (Enquanto via ethernet está tudo ok).

- Paralelo a isso terá o VRM, modulo regulador de tensão (que se mede em Volts mas não é voltagem, senão terá que existir wattagem, bitagem, bytagem, hertzagem), no caso da Ubiquiti é um conversor DC-DC com um CI Z1212. Lá de vez em quando queima, é só medir a tensão de saída se achar que ele pifou.

Dependendo do aparelho a configuração pode ser diferente.
O Nanostation Loco M5 versão XW tem o hardware assim separado.
O Nanostaton Loco M5 versão XM não tem o chipset de ethernet, o chipset principal (AR7240 ou 7241) tem um controlador ethernet interno (Na verdade acho que tem 4 ou 5 portas ethernet), se o dano vem pelo cabo ethernet, danifica o chipset inteiro, troca ele todo.

Tem produto novo com só 1 chipset com CPU, RF e ethernet, e sem amplificador ainda por cima, são chipsets integrados. Mas CPE tem pelo menos chipset principal, chipset de RF, e amplificador.
(Fora VRM, Ram e Rom, que pifam bem menos)


Uns exemplos, talvez algum tenha alguma marcação errada, só peguei o que já estava nos meus anexos.









No brasil não é tão fácil achar uns componentes, pouca gente se preocupa em trazer eles pra vender por um preço ok:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...airgrid-m5-_JM

Nesse caso, com esse cara sai até mais em conta que comprar pelo Ebay (Pra mim está demorando mais de 90 dias, fora que a maioria é taxado, não compro nada desde dezembro (Que ainda não chegou), mas o que recebi em janeiro (Comprado lá por outubro) era um pacote de capacitores SMD e fiquei sem taxa, mas outro pacote de capacitores em dezembro (Pacote de US$ 4,99) teve multa de R$ 24. Coisa grande tipo uma placa de GPS de US$ 20, medindo 15x15cm, teve taxa de R$ 120... a RFB está uma zona.

Antes de sair trocando componente, tem que diagnosticar, se isso se liga, se acessa via ethernet em diferentes velocidades, se a parte de RF parece ok, é bom ter um adaptador serial/TTL pra tentar acesso ao chipset sem ser pela porta ethernet ( http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...232-pl2303-_JM ). Coisa tipo tentar enviar firmware quando tem um chipset aquecendo eu nem tento, chipset quente é chipset danificado, software não repara hardware.

Pra troca dos chipsets, treinando bastante antes, dá pra usar estação barata
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-850-110-v-_JM

Põe pasta pra facilitar:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...em-com-75g-_JM 

Com jeitinho tira, nuns casos é bom isolar os componentes na vizinhança com fita:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-45-metros-_JM

Com componente maior, com terminal lateral, usa uma malha dessoldadora:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...i-15m-3mm--_JM
E uma solda que derrete em temperatura mais baixa, a solda salva-chip:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...i-dessolda-_JM

E tem kits com parte disso:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...escova-smd-_JM


Pra limpeza da meleca pós-retirada limpa com álcool e um pincel:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...udo-1litro-_JM

O trabalho todo fica digamos:


ou outros chipsets



É similar a reparo de notebooks, smartphones, tablets.

Mas não menospreze a prática, pratique nalguma placa velha e pifada a retirada dos chipsets, porque é fácil danificar a placa arrancando trilha. E tenta ressoldar esses componentes depois, porque se esquentar demais a capa de ceramica de uns componentes racha.

----------


## emerton

Obg amigo vou ler mais a fundo

Enviado via Moto G 2014 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ADSCI

*ADS Circuitos Integrados e Importações*

Importamos e vendemos os principais circuitos integrados para reparos de Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Intelbras.

Principais Componentes que vendemos:

AR7241-AH1A
AR7240-AH1A
SE2593A20
LSHW-43HHB-AE1
.K
AWL5905
KSZ8721B
AR8035-A
AR8033

Entre vários outros circuitos integrados.

Temos a pronta entrega, consulte nos.

*Adriano DS
[email protected]
62 99985-2410 whatsapp*

----------


## wala

Rubem nas argrids modelo quadrado a etapa de rf de potencia e a que da mais problemas pois pelo que me informaram ela esquenta muito e pifa em media de 3 a 6 meses. A possibilidade de colocar um dissipador nelas? apesar que me informaram que isso atrapalha o sinal(isso e verdade?) e que o ideal e colocar um cooler mais o problema e caber um cooler dentro da argrid.

----------


## ADSCI

Nas airgrid modelo quadrado firmware xm o circuito de RF é o qa1 da Hitachi o ar9280 é o cartão pci wireless, nas airgrid firmware xw o RF é . K e o pci wireless é o awl5905. Resumindo as airgrid xw são mais resistentes e o nível de sinal nelas é melhor.

----------


## rubem

Sim, tudo que é XM é bem básico, o Rocket XM é pior que uns roteadores de mesa atuais...

Nos XM (Amplificador QA1), ele fica na altura do chipset Atheros, um dissipador de 1x3cm pode ir em cima dos 2, em Airgrid nunca coloquei dissipador (Não porque não precise, mas porque nunca compro eles) mas em Intelbras, TPLink, Elsys e Oiwtech já coloquei alguma centena! Não sei se é isso, mas desempenho ruim com eles raramente tenho, mini-PTP de 20-30Mbps com 2 CPE Oiwtech pra mim é ok, coloco dissipadores onde dá e limito potência.

O dissipador sobre o chipset principal tem 1/2 por 1/2 polegada, não serve nem atravessando

Precisaria um dissipador de 1/2 por 1 polegada pra prender sobre os 2


Não vi dissipador nesse tamanho exato a venda (Nem 10x20mm), então o que acabo usando em outros rádios usaria aqui, thermal pad pra notebook:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-20x20x1m...-/181816192796

Isso são aquelas chapinhas de cobre pra colocar entre os chipsets e o dissipador de notebooks.

Se não for comprar, dá pra usar dissipador de fonte ATX pifada, eu não faço mais isso porque gasta muito tempo com segueta ou mini-retífica (Nem tanto com mini-retífica (Dremel), mas gasta muito disco de corte, e eles não são baratos, é um alumínio de dureza meio grande)

Sobre como grudar, eu dou um pingo de pasta térmica sobre o CI a "resfriar", e do lado de fora dele, na placa mesmo, pingo silicone de alta temperatura:
http://www.lojadomecanico.com.br/pro...as-onyx-on-079

Só achei coisa que fiz a trocentos anos, 2 pingos de silicone seguram esse dissipador de placa-mãe ATX faz uns 5 anos:

Cola-quente desgruda fácil, teria que usar pistola de 80W ou ajeitar com soldador, por isso prefiro o silicone de alta temperatura, leva 24h pra secar mas depois não solta nunca mais, nem com frio nem com calor (Mas se passar um estilete dá pra cortar, a remoção é fácil).

Na verdade qualquer chapa de alumínio meio macio pode ser cortada pra isso, mas alumínio duro (De panelas, digamos) dá trabalho cortar, o que é fácil com alicate é coisa fina demais que não dissipa tanto calor.

----------


## wala

> Nas airgrid modelo quadrado firmware xm o circuito de RF é o qa1 da Hitachi o ar9280 é o cartão pci wireless, nas airgrid firmware xw o RF é . K e o pci wireless é o awl5905. Resumindo as airgrid xw são mais resistentes e o nível de sinal nelas é melhor.


Se as xw são mais resistentes porque pifa tanto amplificador de potencia? Pode ate ser melhor a etapa de rf mais o amplificador não e não em menos de um ano perde potencia. Por isso prefiro as xm pois nesse quesito e muito dificil de ocorrer.

O negocio e testar uns dissipador e esperar o tempo dizer se funciona.

----------


## icarooo

tem como isolar os amplificadores quando eles queimam? pois pela potencia que sai do chipset, daria pra trabalhar em pequenas distancias ao meu ver, diferente de queimado que muitas vezes nem o ssid consegue encontrar, se tivesse como jumpear a saida do chipset direto pra antena seria bacana

----------


## rubem

Não tem como, nesses casos cada chain passa por um amplificador.

Nalguns roteadores de mesa um chain sai direto do chipset (Com 10 a 14dBm) e outros 2 ou 3 passam por amplificador, mas nos equipamentos Ubiquiti e Mikrotik o amplificador está fisicamente no caminho entre antena e chipset.

(Igual amplificador de áudio, fica fisicamente entre entrada de baixa potência e os alto-falantes)

Eles as vezes entram em curto e derrubam a tensão geral, a ponto do switch que chaveia entre RX e TX não abre. E as vezes danifica só a parte do circuito de potência, não afeta o resto, é onde eles perdem uns 15dBm de potência, mas também distorcem muito os pacotes (Ainda que coloque em distância curta a ponto de ter digamos -50dBm com amp. queimado, geralmente o throughput é mínimo nesses casos, fora aqueles pings malucos de 2 a 50ms. Quem já ouviu uma saída de áudio queimada sabe a distorção em baixo volume que sai, em wifi é o mesmo, não é só sinal baixo, ele também sai distorcido com qualidade lixo, pra um PTMP vendendo 1Mbps talvez uns usuário nem notem, mas em PTP dá pra ver bem como a qualidade vai pro lixo, não é só o nível de sinal que cai).

----------


## LFMAIA

Amigos Preciso de ajuda com a manutenção de UBIQUITI LOCO.
O problema é o seguinte: QUAL A MELHOR MANEIRA DE TROCAR A ROM E REGRAVA LA.
Estou com algumas antenas que não conecta na porta lan.
O que eu faço é o seguinte pego um chip virgem e regravo com um arquivo de outra LOCO que funciona. Mas quando ela inicializa aparecem diversos problemas:
1º Só pinga no ip 192.168.1.1 e pede usuário e senha que não sei.
2º As vezes que funciona corrompe o arquivo e tenho que regravar.
3º Se eu ligar a antena e só depois colocar a rede não da reconhece a porta lan, só funciona de eu já ligar com tudo conectado.
Alguém pode me ajudar? O que estou fazendo de errado?

----------


## andersoncnp

ola segue link

----------


## iPaulocesar

Tô com um problema parecido. Esses dias deu um raio perto de uma ubnt que tenho é dês de então não consigo mais acessar ela via cabo de rede. Somente pelo Wi-Fi dela que inclusive não gera mais IP. Tirei a placa pra dar uma olhada e percebi que o capacitor de cerâmica c603 estava estourado, fiz a remoção do mesmo é o problema ainda continua. E equipamento é um Bullet M2HP

----------


## iPaulocesar

O que mais deve ter queimado ? Tenho um multímetro digital mais infelizmente não sei como identificar componentes com defeito dessa placa.

----------


## paromarc

olá Rubem, tudo bem ...
vc conserta essas placas de antenas via radio isso?

----------


## rubem

Só reparo os meus, e só reparo quando tem coisa simples tipo troca de chipset ou algum ci, se tiver muita coisa eu nem mecho porque não vale a pena, em 5 horas de trabalho posso ganhar R$ 300 em serviços diversos, ou... ganhar R$ 70 reparando uma placa dessa. É coisa pra quem tem tempo sobrando, porque demora.

----------


## delegato

Aki esse ano queimou muita coisa ubnt, alguém indica alguma empresa?

----------


## paromarc

trab numa empresa q tem provedor via radio, e o dono disse q se consertasse seria bom, eles mandam para SP ...
vc conhece algum grupo de whats sobre provedor de internet, estou tentando achar algum para entrar e nao consigo

----------


## emerton

manda o zap q te mando os convite

----------


## paromarc

+19548932112 bem esse mesmo rs

----------


## arthurcpd

> Você quer fazer os reparos ou quer mandar pra alguém reparar?
> 
> Se quiser fazer os reparos, é só ter estação de ar-quente, com pasta de solda, tirar o chipset com defeito (Depende do diagnóstico, cada problema terá efeitos diferentes, cada modelo de aparelho tem componentes diferentes), limpar direitinho com álcool isopropílico, colocar o chipset novo, ressoldar com a estação.
> 
> O resumo é simples, mas a prática exige que você já tenha usado estação de solda pra outras coisas, começar a mexer com isso só pra reparar CPE não acho que vale a pena.
> 
> Se quer indicações de pra quem enviar pra reparo, não posso ajudar. Se tiver experiência com eletrônica e quiser reparar, aí sim.



Boa Tarde, Rubem, se puder me ajudar, estou querendo fazer as manutenções aqui no provedor onde trabalho, poderia me passar seu Whatsapp ou me chamar 43 99664-1346. Obrigado desde Ja agradeço.

----------


## rubem

Não uso whatsapp, com smartphone não dá pra trabalhar, só email, e quando ver email vou ver as respostas aqui do Under então aqui dá na mesma. Mas acho que tudo que sei já tá no post, não trabalho mais com isso a um tempo, reparo pouca coisa, nem vejo as CPE's novas (AC).

----------


## juniorsantos2012

> trab numa empresa q tem provedor via radio, e o dono disse q se consertasse seria bom, eles mandam para SP ...
> vc conhece algum grupo de whats sobre provedor de internet, estou tentando achar algum para entrar e nao consigo


Add zap de minha empresa ae de reparos para provedores 62-98135-5508

----------

